# 80's/90's music downloads for wife



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

hey guys,

I just assume have her listen to Lp's ,but I would rather have my finger nails pulled out instead of letting my wife near my turntable.:raped: with that off my chest....where can i find a good selection of 80's/90's pop and R&B dance music to download. (cash or free):surrender:


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Check the "Various" section at your local WalMart. There are always "Solid Gold" box sets dedicated to your decade of choice of that music for very little. Then go quietly pull out your fingernails to the soothing ambiguity of Boy George and Wham! drifting throughout your home. 

Or do what I did back then, crank up your old Thorogood albums to fend off the saccharine pop and r&b.

addle:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like you need XM Radio... then you can have her listen to ToeJam on Saturday evenings... channel 8, the 80's channel. 

Walmart has downloads for fairly cheap.

Can you not record LP to DVD?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Rambo4 said:


> Check the "Various" section at your local WalMart. There are always "Solid Gold" box sets dedicated to your decade of choice of that music for very little. ...


Just don't get the one that reads "performed by ..." those are not the original singers :yes: I got some and after I discover that I was :wits-end:


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll try wally world.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto on scouring for the $5 compilation discs. If you go download, I like Amazon (DRM-free, and still less expensive than itunes)


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

If you have internet access to your home media equipment, she can configure a station on Pandora.com to her own tatses.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

And for full lossless or even 24 bit wide 96 kHz sampling there is MusicGiants to purchase from. A lot of their catalog is DRM free now. Some of their offerings are in 5.1 surround lossless (WMA codec).


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

newsgroups are your friend

www.giganews.com
www.newzbin.com


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

JinxCanada said:


> newsgroups are your friend
> 
> www.giganews.com
> www.newzbin.com


Ok, I'll bite. What are newsgroups? I followed one of the links posted, and watched a tutorial video, and I am still no further ahead in understanding to how this Pay for Service is any different than what I get for free through my ISP. I have newsfeeds coming in all the time. This site included.

I don't know why someone would need this service.


----------

